# Brodal Shower, Seriously WTF???



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

So supposedly Bro-dal showers are the new trend:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelwmiller/bro-dal-showers-are-the-next-big-thing-in-weddings

So who is the lucky guy(s) that gets to do all the planning ...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

This is the dumbest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Love it!!!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I can't imagine very many straight men getting on board with this. 

I DO like the idea of the beer/diaper baby showers I've heard men are having. Each man brings a 6 pack and a package of diapers to the party. I think it's a great way for dads-to-be to celebrate parenthood and their role as fathers.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I can't imagine very many straight men getting on board with this.
> 
> I DO like the idea of the beer/diaper baby showers I've heard men are having. Each man brings a 6 pack and a package of diapers to the party. I think it's a great way for dads-to-be to celebrate parenthood and their role as fathers.


I made the mistake of getting suckered into going to a baby shower once, never again. If women want to celebrate it please do, but keep the guys out of it ...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

It's got nothing to do with straightness and everything to do with guys celebrating a life event. My future son in law identifies with (and looks like) the Caribbean culture. You better believe I would love to throw them a Carib themed men only party


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

"Ohhh, I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK...
I sleep all night and I work all day..."


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Couples wedding showers have been common in my area for many years. Everyone gets together in the evening, there's a low country boil or a pig-pickin', lots of adult beverages. At some point, before the "old people" go home, the bride & groom open their gifts while people watch, or not, as they choose. Usually couples shower gifts are home goods, lawn & garden equipment, bar-stocking goodies, or themed to the couple's hobby. After that, the respectable older crowd of relatives drifts off and the couple and their friends are left to enjoy the rest of the night. 

But the only "brodal shower"-esq party I've ever heard of around here is the occasional guys-only stock-the-bar. But, no games, no themed munchies, no decorations, no cake, no costumes, no temporary tattoos or painting each other's nails or whatever. Beer & liquor, steaks or barbecue or a fish fry, maybe some fishing or sporting clays while it's still daylight, a big fire in the fire pit outside once the sun goes down, sometimes a poker game late in the evening. Everyone brings the groom a gift of a good bottle of liquor, bar tools, liquor glasses, etc..


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

My brother just got married, the stag was actually a combined stag/stagette, which was ok but nothing too wild, but as us guys found out half way through it was also supposed to be the bridal shower??! WTF, why didn't they take care of that the weekend before or something... either way none of us guys brought gifts to it, just our pot luck items which we consumed voraciously.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Rowan said:


> Couples wedding showers have been common in my area for many years. Everyone gets together in the evening, there's a low country boil or a pig-pickin', lots of adult beverages. At some point, before the "old people" go home, the bride & groom open their gifts while people watch, or not, as they choose. Usually couples shower gifts are home goods, lawn & garden equipment, bar-stocking goodies, or themed to the couple's hobby. After that, the respectable older crowd of relatives drifts off and the couple and their friends are left to enjoy the rest of the night.
> 
> But the only "brodal shower"-esq party I've ever heard of around here is the occasional guys-only stock-the-bar. But, no games, no themed munchies, no decorations, no cake, no costumes, no temporary tattoos or painting each other's nails or whatever. Beer & liquor, steaks or barbecue or a fish fry, maybe some fishing or sporting clays while it's still daylight, a big fire in the fire pit outside once the sun goes down, sometimes a poker game late in the evening. Everyone brings the groom a gift of a good bottle of liquor, bar tools, liquor glasses, etc..


I like this idea.

I saw some pics on FB last week of a bridal shower. Everyone brought the gifts unwrapped and they were kept on a table. I thought that was a great idea. Saves all the wrapping paper, time, boredom.......of course you don't get the nifty "hat made of bows," that way.......


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Couples wedding showers have been common in my area for many years. Everyone gets together in the evening, there's a low country boil or a pig-pickin', lots of adult beverages. At some point, before the "old people" go home, the bride & groom open their gifts while people watch, or not, as they choose. Usually couples shower gifts are home goods, lawn & garden equipment, bar-stocking goodies, or themed to the couple's hobby. After that, the respectable older crowd of relatives drifts off and the couple and their friends are left to enjoy the rest of the night.
> 
> But the only "brodal shower"-esq party I've ever heard of around here is the occasional guys-only stock-the-bar. But, no games, no themed munchies, no decorations, no cake, no costumes, no temporary tattoos or painting each other's nails or whatever. Beer & liquor, steaks or barbecue or a fish fry, maybe some fishing or sporting clays while it's still daylight, a big fire in the fire pit outside once the sun goes down, sometimes a poker game late in the evening. Everyone brings the groom a gift of a good bottle of liquor, bar tools, liquor glasses, etc..


I like the couples shower idea... the home is no longer just the wife's domain (nor the wife's only domain), so why should the bridal shower still only be oriented towards the bride?

ETA: And then maybe you can avoid playing all those silly shower games. I hate silly shower games, but I had to play them at my bridal shower... If I have to have a shower, I'd rather just have a big party where everyone can hang out and have fun.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

FeministInPink said:


> I like the couples shower idea... the home is no longer just the wife's domain (nor the wife's only domain), so why should the bridal shower still only be oriented towards the bride?
> 
> ETA: And then maybe you can avoid playing all those silly shower games.* I hate silly shower games, but I had to play them at my bridal shower..*. If I have to have a shower, I'd rather just have a big party where everyone can hang out and have fun.


The bolded was my issue with the "joint" shower I had to go to. The guys all looked miserable sitting there while the women played all these stupid games about "guess my waist", etc... The look on the guys faces is similar to the look you see at the mall as they wait outside the dressing room lol


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I've never been to a bridal shower where games were played. I've seen it done at women-only baby showers, rarely, but never at a bridal shower. And certainly not if there were men present. Why would anyone think shower games would go over well at a couple's event?
:slap:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

An Xbox or two at a bro-dal shower should take care of the games...


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nah I'll stick to just having the bachelor party


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

We just had a BBQ with the family and friends. The food was killer.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> The bolded was my issue with the "joint" shower I had to go to. The guys all looked miserable sitting there while the women played all these stupid games about "guess my waist", etc... The look on the guys faces is similar to the look you see at the mall as they wait outside the dressing room lol


Seriously. I do NOT understand why anyone thinks that sh!t is fun. I was actually kind of miserable at my bridal shower. I didn't want one, but my family insisted.

ETA: But to be fair... part of the reason I was miserable is because I was nursing a hangover from my bachelorette party the night before


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Rowan said:


> I've never been to a bridal shower where games were played. I've seen it done at women-only baby showers, rarely, but never at a bridal shower. And certainly not if there were men present. Why would anyone think shower games would go over well at a couple's event?
> :slap:


Really? They're pretty much mandatory where I grew up.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> So supposedly Bro-dal showers are the new trend:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelwmiller/bro-dal-showers-are-the-next-big-thing-in-weddings
> 
> So who is the lucky guy(s) that gets to do all the planning ...


This is definitely a sign of the coming apocalypse. The death of manhood at the very least. I believe someday our society will wake up and realize they totally screwed the pooch working so hard to turn men into women and vice versa. Of course by then it may be too late...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

WorkingWife said:


> This is definitely a sign of the coming apocalypse. The death of manhood at the very least. I believe someday our society will wake up and realize they totally screwed the pooch working so hard to turn men into women and vice versa. Of course by then it may be too late...


My understanding a meteor is supposed to hit the earth destroying life as we know it in September (only a select few chosen by the govt will survive), so if you want a Bro-dal party, get it in soon!!!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> Really? They're pretty much mandatory where I grew up.


Nope. Never attended a bridal shower where games were played. I've heard of it happening, but it's like an urban legend or something: everyone knows someone whose friend's cousin's aunt's mother-in-law supposedly _insisted_ everyone had to play some obnoxious parlor game while everyone sat in a big circle. I have seen the occasional deal where the bride has to wear a hat completely covered in the bows from the gifts she's just opened, but that's more of a hazing ritual than a game, imo.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Nope. Never attended a bridal shower where games were played. I've heard of it happening, but it's like an urban legend or something: everyone knows someone whose friend's cousin's aunt's mother-in-law supposedly _insisted_ everyone had to play some obnoxious parlor game while everyone sat in a big circle. I have seen the occasional deal where the bride has to wear a hat completely covered in the bows from the gifts she's just opened, but that's more of a hazing ritual than a game, imo.


Urban legend, ha ha!

Let's see... we had to play bridal bingo. There were prizes for that. 

There was a "How well does the bride know the groom?" game. It consisted of 20 questions; my sister had gotten the answers from my XH in advance. For every question I got wrong, I had to put a piece of gum in my mouth. (I only got one or two wrong.)

There's probably another one or two that I've forgotten. And I had to wear the hat with the bows on it...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

FeministInPink said:


> Urban legend, ha ha!
> 
> Let's see... we had to play bridal bingo. There were prizes for that.


WHAT? No pillow fights in nighties??? The mystique is gone!!!


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> WHAT? No pillow fights in nighties??? The mystique is gone!!!


Uh, not with all the old ladies from my mom's church there, ha ha!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Amplexor said:


> WHAT? No pillow fights in nighties??? The mystique is gone!!!


Psst....that's the bachelor party :wink2:


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> So supposedly Bro-dal showers are the new trend:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelwmiller/bro-dal-showers-are-the-next-big-thing-in-weddings
> 
> So who is the lucky guy(s) that gets to do all the planning ...


With the latest SCOTUS ruling, I am sure these will be more common. However, I will NEVER be seen at one.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I can't imagine very many straight men getting on board with this.
> 
> I DO like the idea of the beer/diaper baby showers I've heard men are having. Each man brings a 6 pack and a package of diapers to the party. I think it's a great way for dads-to-be to celebrate parenthood and their role as fathers.


Why not give him a baby sling and bring along a rusty knife to castrate him too?


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey, diapers are expensive, yo. Just do it for the free diapers  And the beer.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Bro-dal shower:
Sounds like something my gay son would love to have.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:scratchhead:

I don't get it, what's so gay about brodal showers? Just a male version of a bridal shower right? Gift giving and all that no?

Nothing sexual at all


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> I don't get it, what's so gay about brodal showers? Just a male version of a bridal shower right? Gift giving and all that no?
> 
> Nothing sexual at all


C'mon, a group of guys drinking all dressed like Lumberjacks... The sexual tension in the room would be so thick you could cut it with a knife ... :grin2:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Errr, I still dont get it

Like hell a bunch of males can dress up as anything and it'll still do nothing for me bro!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

RandomDude said:


> Errr, I still dont get it
> 
> Like hell a bunch of males can dress up as anything and it'll still do nothing for me bro!


Denial ain't just a river in Egypt :wink2:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Denial?

Bunch of guys dressed up as lumberjacks ain't a turn on or anything that can possibly create sexual tension mate!

I still don't get how all this is considered gay at all


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

RandomDude said:


> Denial?
> 
> Bunch of guys dressed up as lumberjacks ain't a turn on or anything that can possibly create sexual tension mate!
> 
> I still don't get how all this is considered gay at all


Sorry, guess you didn't get my sarcasm in any of my posts, was just kidding >


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Just wait till you see the Indian, Biker and Construction guy come in singing YMCA for the evening's entertainment... ha ha..


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

My niece had one of these "couples" showers at our house. Bad idea. Only a few males showed, then pretty much looked uncomfortable and whipped to have to be there. 

Men are not intended to "get together" in an organized, RSVP fashion for any reason. If they feel like showing up to grill and drink somewhere, OK. To arrive carrying some kind of gift or expecting to play games? They're being manipulated.

If you are approached with any of these ideas, Just Say No.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Forest said:


> My niece had one of these "couples" showers at our house. Bad idea. Only a few males showed, then pretty much looked uncomfortable and whipped to have to be there.
> 
> Men are not intended to "get together" in an organized, RSVP fashion for any reason. If they feel like showing up to grill and drink somewhere, OK. To arrive carrying some kind of gift or expecting to play games? They're being manipulated.
> 
> If you are approached with any of these ideas, Just Say No.


I was talking to a guy at the gym today about this . He said he went to one of those jack and Jill showers, was horrible and suggested all guys run from as if it was the plague lol.


----------

